# Incubating Style - ONLY in Cambodia



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

After taking time to set up an incubator we received a little while back, we finally got an opportunity to use it, primarily due to having a Silkie hen who doesn't want to be a broody mom. No worries. I figured we would just bring the eggs home and put them in the incubator - as we did. Now on our way, hopefully to have some chicks by the first week of July.

Here's the "Cambodia" part of the story.

Apparently, while at the farm today, Chan's mom asked her to bring along some duck eggs - an even dozen in all, to put in the incubator along with my 11 Silkie eggs. The incubator can certainly handle the eggs together. It's set up for up to 300 chicken eggs, currently. (Bear in mind, until a few minutes ago, I had *no* idea of the differences between incubating duck and chicken eggs. I do now, though!)

So, this may work, and it may not. I guess I will just keep the temp and humidity as close as I can for the chickens until they hatch. After they hatch, I will increase the temperature a bit, and try to get the humidity higher as well, for the ducks to hatch a bit later.

With my luck, I doubt this will work out to the good. But, if I don't try, the (duck) eggs have zero chance anyway, of hatching.

Wish me luck...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wishing lots of good luck.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck!! Staggered hatching can be a challenge, but like I say, if you are going to jump in you might as well use both feet!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

correct jump rite in & see what happens


----------

